# Permit line



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

What's everybody's go to permit line these days? Looking to line my 9 weight meridian and possibly a new 10 weight yet to be determined rod. What features should I be looking for in a permit line? Thanks!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

One you can throw accurately with a long leader. Also be able to pick up a good amount of line and reshoot. I mix it up depending on rod, fly, conditions and whether I am casting or handing the rod off. I have used Cortland Flats Clear, Rio Tarpon, Rio Permit, and Wulff BTT.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Check out lines like the Rio flats pro with a 6’ clear tip. The flats pro lines cast very well for me and you wouldn’t have to run as long of a leader on clear calm days.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Currently throwing SA saltwater. 1/2 heavy, 37.5' head. Feels like the right weight but hard to pick up much more than 40'. I need work on my casting, no doubt. That said it seems like a longer back taper would be useful. Planning on trying SA infinity salt next. Same 30' weight but a 50' head. We'll see what the extra 12.5' feels like. Thanks for the suggestions so far, keep em coming


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If your going to get one get the Flats Pro with the 6 foot clear tip.

Here's what I run.

Rio Flats Pro full floating on my 9wt
Rio Flats Pro with the 6' clear on my 10wt.

I liked the older Rio permit line but that thing seemed to have a bad twist to it. No matter how much stretching and dragging I could never get the twist out. It could have been a bad line but it was so bad I thought about sending it back.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Bad experiences with Rio have me looking elsewhere. Some good fw lines but the few sw I've tried had horrible coiling issues. 

This should probably be it's own thread but what recommendations do you have on long line pickups? Talk me through your process for repositioning a 50'+ shot?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I really like the SA lines.
I quit using clear tips after asking Nat Linville what he throws (he throws a Rio tarpon fwiw) and the fact clear tips make it harder to know where your fly is (for you and the guide).


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I’m running the flats pro a size down on the Zane Pro 10 and like the way it casts. So if you have a 9 and 10 rod you can pick up the 9 wt flats pro and throw it on both to see which you like better.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> I’m running the flats pro a size down on the Zane Pro 10 and like the way it casts. So if you have a 9 and 10 rod you can pick up the 9 wt flats pro and throw it on both to see which you like better.


This is a good point with the Rio about sizing down. The 6' sink tip feels heavy to me and if you like to carry more line you could definitely downsize. The floating doesn't feel like that to me.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

tailwalk said:


> Bad experiences with Rio have me looking elsewhere. Some good fw lines but the few sw I've tried had horrible coiling issues.
> 
> This should probably be it's own thread but what recommendations do you have on long line pickups? Talk me through your process for repositioning a 50'+ shot?


Yes this should have its own thread.

I am going to assume your rod tip is in the water and your arms are stretched out a bit. From there I make my back cast directly away from where I want to cast to next. Brace the butt of the rod against my wrist on the pickup and go.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

tailwalk said:


> Currently throwing SA saltwater. 1/2 heavy, 37.5' head. Feels like the right weight but hard to pick up much more than 40'. I need work on my casting, no doubt. That said it seems like a longer back taper would be useful. Planning on trying SA infinity salt next. Same 30' weight but a 50' head. We'll see what the extra 12.5' feels like. Thanks for the suggestions so far, keep em coming


The infinity will reach out there. The right rod will pick up 60’ and recast it. The 50’ head gets you to 395 gr, a hair lighter than a Rio Permit, yet seems a bit easier re: initial loading. It does not like a bushy fly. Isley crab, ss Shimmering fringe, Phil Chapman Hare-ball No worries.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Jason M said:


> This is a good point with the Rio about sizing down. The 6' sink tip feels heavy to me and if you like to carry more line you could definitely downsize. The floating doesn't feel like that to me.


Rio DC lines do stretch and lay flat. Pretty decent out of a boat but suck wading for my $. Get sticky. Flats Pro taper doesn’t maintain loop stability when airing out some line, whereas the Old Permit and tarpon lines do. Hell the bonefish quickshooter beats the FP in that regard. Brand new DC Elite Permit feels heavier than the old line and is kinda a dog too. Mixed bag.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Seymour fish said:


> The infinity will reach out there. The right rod will pick up 60’ and recast it. The 50’ head gets you to 395 gr, a hair lighter than a Rio Permit, yet seems a bit easier re: initial loading. It does not like a bushy fly. Isley crab, ss Shimmering fringe, Phil Chapman Hare-ball No worries.


Would strongly check out the infinity. I've used SA tarpon taper for Permit that worked great when the wind picks up on the 10wt. Casted the Infinity and was really impressed.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Seymour fish said:


> Rio DC lines do stretch and lay flat. Pretty decent out of a boat but suck wading for my $. Get sticky. Flats Pro taper doesn’t maintain loop stability when airing out some line, whereas the Old Permit and tarpon lines do. Hell the bonefish quickshooter beats the FP in that regard. Brand new DC Elite Permit feels heavier than the old line and is kinda a dog too. Mixed bag.


That's a good point about wading versus boat. I do most of mine from the skiff. If your in Belize wading it might be a different story.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Seymour fish said:


> Rio DC lines do stretch and lay flat. Pretty decent out of a boat but suck wading for my $. Get sticky. Flats Pro taper doesn’t maintain loop stability when airing out some line, whereas the Old Permit and tarpon lines do. Hell the bonefish quickshooter beats the FP in that regard. Brand new DC Elite Permit feels heavier than the old line and is kinda a dog too. Mixed bag.


I’m surprised you couldn’t get the loop stability with the flats pro. The flats pro and the bonefish both have 50’ heads.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

SA has the best QC in manufacturing lines and can afford to do a little research. I have never cast to a permit, but SA Amplitude Grandslam works well in the wind or with heavy/bulky flies. Infinity is pretty good for calm/stealth. A clear sink tip can be effective for any fish sticking to the bottom instead of using a long leader.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> I’m surprised you couldn’t get the loop stability with the flats pro. The flats pro and the bonefish both have 50’ heads.


That’s the number they claim but ..... ain’t how it throws. Gets sloppy when you air it out.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Seymour fish said:


> That’s the number they claim but ..... ain’t how it throws. Gets sloppy when you air it out.


What were you throwing that line on?

It would be nice it RIO spent less time putting their lines is species specific categories and more time providing a range of tapers/weights/coatings/sink rates and letting the angler decide what works best. For example, why can't I get a tarpon technical in the new Elite coating in an 8 wt or 9 wt? Or a Bonefish that's true to wt?

Heads could be 30', 40', 50', 60'. Both true to wt and a half heavy. Triangle, balanced flats (front taper/body/rear taper), or aggressive.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> What were you throwing that line on?
> 
> It would be nice it RIO spent less time putting their lines is species specific categories and more time providing a range of tapers/weights/coatings/sink rates and letting the angler decide what works best. For example, why can't I get a tarpon technical in the new Elite coating in an 8 wt or 9 wt? Or a Bonefish that's true to wt?
> 
> Heads could be 30', 40', 50', 60'. Both true to wt and a half heavy. Triangle, balanced flats (front taper/body/rear taper), or aggressive.


Broke, threw various flats pro weights on: NRX +9, Proaxis 8 and 9, Zephrus9, GLX original 8 and 9, Edge 10, Winston 10 XD, Recon8, RPLXi 8. Only joy was FP 11 on old Sage rplx 12 short to medium. Best lines on the above rods in aggregate: SA Mastery Saltwater, Orvis Allrounder, SA Infinity, Rio Tarpon, Permit, and bonefish Quickshooter, SA Slimeline from ‘86, Monic Clear floaters. Decision tree: bare line won’t throw, Move on. Pass:Add typical leader and fly for purpose. Feels great on lawn or off dock, you still must fish it in the wind to Know. Pass: Buy 2 more lines of similar mfg date Fail: leader length, taper, stiffness adjust, chop couple ‘ off front end of flyline, different fly, retest.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I am running the full floating Flats Pro on my Sage X 10 and it's great.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Jason M said:


> I am running the full floating Flats Pro on my Sage X 10 and it's great.


Good match is a good match. Run with it


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

tailwalk said:


> Currently throwing SA saltwater. 1/2 heavy, 37.5' head. Feels like the right weight but hard to pick up much more than 40'. I need work on my casting, no doubt. That said it seems like a longer back taper would be useful. Planning on trying SA infinity salt next. Same 30' weight but a 50' head. We'll see what the extra 12.5' feels like. Thanks for the suggestions so far, keep em coming


What line(s) did you end up going with?
I've got a 9wt Meridian and the SA Infinity feels a little too heavy for my liking so I'm looking at true to weight lines next.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Haven't committed to anything yet. I'll be trying the infinity salt, waiting on it to arrive. As for true to weight line cortland tarpon or bonefish are appealing. I'll play with the infinity before buying another line. Will report back


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Got the infinity salt loaded. First impressions are it lays out nice and straight. No memory issues to speak of which is nice. I feel like it does pretty well handling the weighted fly. On the pickup I think I'm going to like it more than the saltwater I had on before. Need to spend more time with it but so far so good. We'll see what happens...


----------

